# good beginner tarantulas?



## US Arachnids (Oct 1, 2008)

im thinking of getting a spider but want one that i can hold with out getting bit. is there any good recommendations?


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a great read for you:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987


----------



## testdasi (Oct 1, 2008)

Personally, I have a rosea, a GBB and a parahybana. Below are my impressions. Your experience may be different but hope it helps you makes a good choice.

*The rosea (Grammostola rosea)*: very docile, takes a lot of proding to try to bite something, doesn't eat much, never flick hair at me, stays in the hide most of the time, doesn't move much (there is even a saying that a happy rosie is a pet rock), beautiful pink color (I don't see why people like RCF rosea, beside the fact that it is rare). However, there many cases of "psycho" rosea reported.

*The GBB - Greenbottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)*: normally very slow moving but will run like an Olympic 100m sprinter, unpredictable (sometimes just run because I stare at it, sometimes reacts to proding like a rosea), flicks hair, webs a lot, hates humidity (KEEPS IT DRY!!! IGNORE ALL ADVICES ON % HUMIDITY!!! JUST KEEP IT DRY!!! THIS T MAY DIE WITH TOO MUCH HUMIDITY!!!), very curious (went to "investigate" my chopsticks - then run away from it, so funny ), beautiful, eats like a hungry Siberian tiger seeing a deer

*The parahybana (Lasiodora parahybana)*: eats like two hungry Siberian tigers seeing a free supply of steak, grows extremely fast, doesn't move a lot unless there is a prey in the vicinity (mine has been the exact same position, same posture for one whole day), always stay visible even as a small spiderling (mine doesn't use the hide, doesn't burrow even as I offer it 6 inches of substrate)

I am by no mean an expert and I find the above three very manageable for beginners. Just do your research and you will be fine.


----------



## Dillon (Oct 1, 2008)

you couldnt be more accurate when describing that appetite of your Parahybana.  made me laugh out loud.


----------



## gvfarns (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are three great spiders, but they don't really address the question, except for G rosea, which is described in the thread above.  Strange choices, really.  A list of nice tarantulas for handling would be more like

-Grammostola pulchra, rosea, aureostrata or any other member of the genus
-Brachypelma albopilosum
-Aphonopelma anax, hentzi, chalcoldes and others (new river, paysoni, etc.)
-Brachypelma  emilia, smithi, vagans, or maybe others (though they flick hair)
-Avicularia aviculara, metallica, versicolor or others (though they jump and are fast)

Those are kind of in order according to my experience and opinions.  Avicularia is very safe in the sense that they don't flick hair and are less likely to die if dropped but I find them a little disconcerting to hold because they randomly jump and can run pretty fast.  They also tend to climb, as in towards your face, when they get freaked.  

I mention B albopilosum separate from the other Brachy's because they are much more chilled out and handleable than the rest of that genus.

GBB and LP are fine tarantulas and not particularly dangerous, but there are many, many tarantulas that are better for handling than they are, both in terms of speed and likelihood of feeling threatened.

If you want to hold a tarantula and are a novice, stick with the four genuses I have mentioned.


----------



## vbrooke (Oct 1, 2008)

gvfarns said:


> Those are three great spiders, but they don't really address the question, except for G rosea, which is described in the thread above.  Strange choices, really.  A list of nice tarantulas for handling would be more like
> 
> -Grammostola pulchra, rosea, aureostrata or any other member of the genus
> -Brachypelma albopilosum
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth!!! I completely agree. I hold my Versi, my B. albopolosum, all of my grammy's and never seen any defensiveness.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 1, 2008)

I like any of the brachypelmas for a good hardy starter T that is mellow and can be held and isn't the same thing eveyone starts with. They do have urticating hairs but most of the T's with less attitude seem to have the hairs. Just make sure to read through all of the new member threads to get basic info and use the search function. Usually you can find any answer you need with a quick shearch here on the boards.


----------



## gvfarns (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh one other pointer I might give you.  It costs more, but get a fully grown tarantula if you can (a female, obviously).  The younger tarantulas are more shy, skittish, quick, and if the bite reports are any indicator...bitey.

And they are less impressive than adults.  Tarantulas (females) last a long time so it's worth it to put some money into them.


----------



## Hornets23 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would go with B. smithi personally.  They do flick hair but mine has never gotten any on me. I hold her and she is very calm.  She is never jumpy at all.  They are very easy to take care of and definitely a good "pet" tarantula.


----------



## equuskat (Oct 1, 2008)

Aphonopelmas (chalcodes, hentzi, etc) are awesome starter tarantulas.   

Brachypelma albopilosum has been mentioned and they are very mellow and great pets.

I also highly recommend Grammostola.  I have loved every G. aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee) that I've owned.  Docile, beautiful, and large.  G. pulchra are also calm and handleable, but they're quite pricy.  

Other Brachypelma are generally nice, too - my vagans is especially calm.  Some Brachys are inclined to kick hair.  On the plus side, they'd rather do that than sink fangs into your flesh, in general.


----------



## marvs08 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd go with a smithi also... Second would be a parahybana, though they are a bit itchy... oh! Let me take that back... A lot itchier than grammos, brachys and aphonopelms.... lol...


----------



## gvfarns (Oct 1, 2008)

To be fair, all these flickers pretty much only flick hair while they are still in their enclosure.  Once you get them out they are pretty well behaved.  My smithi flicks hair at me when I remove the lid and try and take her out, but once she gets out, she's not a problem in the least.


----------



## Dreamslave (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah A.Hentzi is a very good beginner's tarantula. Yes it may not have the looks like others but they are incredibly docile and somewhat active too so always fun to observe em!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMf7DBYKq-k


----------



## crpy (Oct 1, 2008)

huh, I see some saying G. pulchra ppffftt lol I dont think a noob would be able to appreciate the awesome splendor of such a magnificent species....ok Im bias and wanting.


----------



## equuskat (Oct 1, 2008)

crpy said:


> huh, I see some saying G. pulchra ppffftt lol I dont think a noob would be able to appreciate the awesome splendor of such a magnificent species....ok Im bias and wanting.


Don't be hatin' 

I got lucky stumbling upon my pulchra girl.


----------



## crpy (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> Don't be hatin'
> 
> I got lucky stumbling upon my pulchra girl.


Oh its not hate....its envy


----------



## Faunya (Oct 1, 2008)

spiders8by2 said:


> im thinking of getting a spider but want one that i can hold with out getting bit. is there any good recommendations?


I think everyone here has adequately addressed the best begginer species of tarantulas...however, one thing I feel the need to point out - any tarantula can bite.  There's no such thing as a completely "safe" species.  Pick one out that you like, get it set up properly, and give yourself some time to observe its behavior.  Not getting bit is much more up to you than the tarantula.


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Faunya said:


> I think everyone here has adequately addressed the best begginer species of tarantulas...however, one thing I feel the need to point out - any tarantula can bite.  There's no such thing as a completely "safe" species.  Pick one out that you like, get it set up properly, and give yourself some time to observe its behavior.  Not getting bit is much more up to you than the tarantula.



Case in point: 

yesterday I went to handle my smithi, like normal. Tried to fang me. Honest to god fang me. Didn't even kick hair or give a threat posture. Any T, on any given day, can bite.


----------



## testdasi (Oct 1, 2008)

Faunya said:


> any tarantula can bite.  There's no such thing as a completely "safe" species.  Pick one out that you like, get it set up properly, and give yourself some time to observe its behavior.  Not getting bit is much more up to you than the tarantula.


Precisely why I included the parahybana and GBB.


----------



## DreadLobster (Oct 1, 2008)

Weird... my first three T's were G. rosea, L.P., and GBB as well.

Rosea's are great for beginners. Mine's the most docile and slow moving thing I own. They're just kinda boring, and everyone has them. I have heard the horror stories about them though... just never witnessed it. 

GBB is much much much more colorful, and I've never seen mine give a threat display or for that matter even heard of anyone else getting bit by them (haven't exactly searched though...). It kicks hairs every now and again, and is a little skittish and fast when its in its cage, but as with most tarantulas, once you get them off their turf they mellow out a bunch. Honestly, if you can find one for a good price, I'd go with the GBB. I've never felt more threatened by it than I have by my rosea, so I guess its good.

L.P.'s could go either way. I have 2 that are really docile and one that's very bitey. I wouldn't say they're the best beginner T if you're really nervous about getting bit. But if you wanna take a little bit more of a change, go for it.

I've never been bit, just be careful and always realize that it CAN bite. 

Watch videos of knowledgeable people on this site handling, read every bit of info you can on whatever species your interested in, and pick the one that seems best to you.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Oct 3, 2008)

spiders8by2 said:


> im thinking of getting a spider but want one that i can hold with out getting bit.


Then you're not going to want a tarantula. Any species of tarantula, let alone anything in the animal kingdom, has the ability to bite.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 3, 2008)

First let me say welcome to the forums. Prepare to get bit lol, T's are like potato chips can't have just one. Be very careful, your being a novice will garner suggestions from the majority for what are commonly called "beginner species", generally inexpensive and mostly considered docile. You wanting to handle it seems this may be what fulfills your needs. However, keeping in mind that a female T can live 10-30 years you can wind up with one that you may lose interest in quickly but will remain in your collection for years if your desire to handle disappears as your experience grows. The difference between an easy to keep species and a more difficult to keep type is pretty minimal, temperature, humidity, ventilation, and temperament are pretty easy to learn (an hour or two reading can cover the differences pretty fully). Some folks here will tell you that you need 'experience' before attempting to keep some species and those usually are not good for handling anyway. In the long run though that's pretty much bunk, with some exceptions. Slings (baby tarantulas) especially those under about 2 inches are generally a bit more sensitive and delicate as well and will stress more during handling. Your best bet is to look through galleries and see what catches your eye. Your choices are terrestrial (ground walkers) best for viewing but a fairly small group and many are 'another brown tarantula', arboreal, which seem to not handle as well, but are some of the most beautiful in the T groups and having a large selection, and burrowers, harder to handle just because they seldom come out and when disturbed usually dash back into the burrow(lol our pet holes as we call them). You should read and look at the pictures to get an idea of what appeals to """"YOU""""    and mostly ignore suggestions from others (including myself lol). You'll be much happier with your collection that way. A quick look at the Buy/Sell forum will show you that there are plenty of opportunities and choices available, time isn't a factor. Do your research, find what appeals to you, ask specific questions, use the search function (and ignore those few that complain and tell you how many times the question you’re asking has already been answered). Ask questions, look around, be selective with conflicting advise (common here lol). No need to rush to fill an enclosure, and ALWAYS pick your pets because they appeal to you, not because someone else suggested it. You'll do fine. Getting a spider because you want to handle it is something that wears off quickly sometimes, dropping one and having it rupture and die can make someone not want to handle. Then again there are folks that handle pokies, Haps, and OBTs too with no bites reported yet lol.
Rev


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 3, 2008)

I Would say u can hold any tarantula but go for B.Smithy or G.Rosea  get a female .


----------



## Jeff Godbold (Oct 3, 2008)

Go with a Chaco Golden Knee


----------



## Travis K (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm, can't really add anything new here, but...


I started with Brachypelma smithi.  Found out she was a girl.  Did some research, bought a boy, boy's not ready for breeeding yet, but will be soon.  bought more Ts, the agresive varriety.  LOVE EVERY ONE OF THEM!  lol, and held every one of them too.


----------



## US Arachnids (Oct 3, 2008)

testdasi said:


> Personally, I have a rosea, a GBB and a parahybana. Below are my impressions. Your experience may be different but hope it helps you makes a good choice.
> 
> *The rosea (Grammostola rosea)*: very docile, takes a lot of proding to try to bite something, doesn't eat much, never flick hair at me, stays in the hide most of the time, doesn't move much (there is even a saying that a happy rosie is a pet rock), beautiful pink color (I don't see why people like RCF rosea, beside the fact that it is rare). However, there many cases of "psycho" rosea reported.
> 
> ...


Well how are your T's as far as handling? Do you handle your L. parahybana or your C. cyaneopubescens, I use to have a male rose hair and have only had one and it'll be the last one I ever own LOL
Im looking for species like the B. boehmi / B. Emilia / B. klassi/ A. Chalcodes but Im wanting something thats not *Very Slow* at growing. the B. boehmi isn't all that slow in my opinion!


----------



## US Arachnids (Oct 3, 2008)

marvs08 said:


> I'd go with a smithi also... Second would be a parahybana, though they are a bit itchy... oh! Let me take that back... A lot itchier than grammos, brachys and aphonopelms.... lol...


marvs08 why would your second choice be the parahybana ? hairs dont bother me in the slighest. as long as there not as jumpy as the pinktoe then im fine because iv handled some pretty skittish T's including the pinktoes witch are the only ones i dont like lol.
Iv honestly been dieing to get a L. parahybana but dont know how they are as far as biteing. I rather have skittish an hairs before biting lol that and I heard that there aggressive and iv also heard that there pretty docile so idk ? maybe some of you can help me on that species
iv had T's for 5 years and have never been bit LOL but im curious to find out what it feels like but at the same time dont wanna get bit. LOL


----------



## Venom (Oct 4, 2008)

I handle my C. cyano, but I wouldn't recommend that to a first-timer. She's very skittish, and does NOT like to be picked up. Hairs are thrown readily. I can usually coax her out of the tank, and then she's fine, just nervous. Picking her straight up though....is usually a no-go, she doesn't cooperate, but once she's out, she tolerates it, as long as I don't spook her.

My first tarantula ( which I still have ) was a young adult female Eupalastrus campestratus. She is a lovely spider, wonderful temperament, and I can handle her blindfolded. She tolerates being picked up, and is very laid back with handling. I can even lay her on her back and rub her belly, fangs, etc. This is my top recommendation when people ask for a good first T, and for a number of reasons. First, they are DIRT EASY to care for, they are very hardy and can tolerate husbandry mistakes. They are, IMO, much prettier than the typical G.roseas. They handle like a dream, are inexpensive, but not too common. Lifespan is probably 15 - 25 years ( we're not sure, because they haven't been in the hobby long enough for a full lifespan to occur in captivity,  but you can probably figure on 20 + years).  Definitely a great spider to learn the ropes with, and a wonderful pet you can enjoy handling.


----------



## US Arachnids (Oct 4, 2008)

Venom said:


> I handle my C. cyano, but I wouldn't recommend that to a first-timer. She's very skittish, and does NOT like to be picked up. Hairs are thrown readily. I can usually coax her out of the tank, and then she's fine, just nervous. Picking her straight up though....is usually a no-go, she doesn't cooperate, but once she's out, she tolerates it, as long as I don't spook her.
> 
> My first tarantula ( which I still have ) was a young adult female Eupalastrus campestratus. She is a lovely spider, wonderful temperament, and I can handle her blindfolded. She tolerates being picked up, and is very laid back with handling. I can even lay her on her back and rub her belly, fangs, etc. This is my top recommendation when people ask for a good first T, and for a number of reasons. First, they are DIRT EASY to care for, they are very hardy and can tolerate husbandry mistakes. They are, *IMO*, much prettier than the typical G.roseas. They handle like a dream, are inexpensive, but not too common. Lifespan is probably 15 - 25 years ( we're not sure, because they haven't been in the hobby long enough for a full lifespan to occur in captivity,  but you can probably figure on 20 + years).  Definitely a great spider to learn the ropes with, and a wonderful pet you can enjoy handling.


what does *IMO* mean?
Oh an are they slow growers?


----------



## crpy (Oct 4, 2008)

IMO= In my opinion

BTW=by the way


----------



## US Arachnids (Oct 4, 2008)

crpy said:


> IMO= In my opinion
> 
> BTW=by the way


thanks for the terms for the abbreviations LOL :wall: me!


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 4, 2008)

Venom said:


> My first tarantula ( which I still have ) was a young adult female Eupalastrus campestratus. She is a lovely spider, wonderful temperament, and I can handle her blindfolded. She tolerates being picked up, and is very laid back with handling. I can even lay her on her back and rub her belly, fangs, etc. This is my top recommendation when people ask for a good first T, and for a number of reasons. First, they are DIRT EASY to care for, they are very hardy and can tolerate husbandry mistakes. They are, IMO, much prettier than the typical G.roseas. They handle like a dream, are inexpensive, but not too common. Lifespan is probably 15 - 25 years ( we're not sure, because they haven't been in the hobby long enough for a full lifespan to occur in captivity,  but you can probably figure on 20 + years).  Definitely a great spider to learn the ropes with, and a wonderful pet you can enjoy handling.


I'd have to agree.  If you want a boring spider that will never bite E. campestratus is definitely the way to go.  I have one as well as a number of other extremely docile Ts and E. campestratus takes the cake in the docile competition.  Now, are you certain you wouldn't like something a bit more...challenging?  Going into the hobby most of us want something "safe",  something that we can enjoy handling with as close to 0% chance of being bitten by as possible.  Pretty soon, however, one realizes that this sort of spider isn't terribly fascinating.  There's no great speed to observe and contend with, no spunky defensive behavior at which to chuckle, no challenge to handle, no...much of anything.  

As I have repeatedly in the past, I'm going to suggest that you start with a P. murinus (a.k.a. OBT).  They are tough as nails--you "can't kill one" (always good for a beginner's T).  P. murinus is one of the most attractive species of tarantulas, having glowing orange coloration.  Their lightening fast movement is spectacular and their defensive behaviors endearing.  There's just so much to love about them.  Why settle for less?  Go OBT!

--the nature boy


----------



## marvs08 (Oct 5, 2008)

spiders8by2 said:


> marvs08 why would your second choice be the parahybana ? hairs dont bother me in the slighest. as long as there not as jumpy as the pinktoe then im fine because iv handled some pretty skittish T's including the pinktoes witch are the only ones i dont like lol.
> Iv honestly been dieing to get a L. parahybana but dont know how they are as far as biteing. I rather have skittish an hairs before biting lol that and I heard that there aggressive and iv also heard that there pretty docile so idk ? maybe some of you can help me on that species
> iv had T's for 5 years and have never been bit LOL but im curious to find out what it feels like but at the same time dont wanna get bit. LOL


as far as i know, L. Ps. have been known to be handable in tha hobby, but like any other T, different individuals have different behaviour...:razz:


----------



## Newyork (Oct 5, 2008)

Jeff Godbold said:


> Go with a Chaco Golden Knee


I don't know why no one ever mentions the G. aureos. Mine is awsome. Really sweet T's.


----------



## Dreamslave (Oct 5, 2008)

Any T. can be docile, when it feels like it! And species that are considered docile can be aggressive sometimes...For years you have been handling your g.rosea with np and BOOM she suddenly bites you! No matter the species they are wild animals and are unpredictable!


----------



## mickey66 (Sep 5, 2009)

*my 2 cents*

-Grammostola pulchra, rosea, 
-Aphonopelma anax, hentzi, chalcoldes and variants.....new river rust rump, paysoni blonde,Flagstaff Orange etc.
-Brachypelma emilia, smithi, vagans, I have read the Vagans may have a tude though as far as being handled....mine seems like a pet rock but is only 2" in size.


----------



## mickey66 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dreamslave said:


> Any T. can be docile, when it feels like it! And species that are considered docile can be aggressive sometimes...For years you have been handling your g.rosea with np and BOOM she suddenly bites you! No matter the species they are wild animals and are unpredictable!


 This is right on the money.....lookie but no touchie


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 5, 2009)

G. Pulchra!!


----------

